# LightDM: Cannot enter text



## irgendsontyp (Jun 26, 2018)

Hi!

I'm running FreeBSD 11.1 in a VirtualBox virtual machine on an Arch Linux host.

I've installed and enabled LightDM. The problem is that I cannot enter text in the username and password fields. No matter what key on the keyboard I press, LightDM does not react. The mouse works fine, keyboard input seems to be completely ignored. How can I debug this?

I've attached my rc.conf and my log files.

Any ideas what's wrong?


----------

